# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Të Lirë Prej Fqinjëve!

## Askusho

*Nga Orhan Pamuk**

Nuk ka asgjë më të bukur se sa kur arrij të gjej dy a tri numra të rinj gazetash kulturore, tërhiqem me to e mbyllem në studion time dhe ia nis leximit. Çfarë mund të pritet prej tyre? Për mua, periodikët kulturorë përbëjnë një hapësirë ku kultura reziston. Ose, së paku, pritet të rezistojë. E shoh si shumë shqetësuese kur gazetat kulturore vihen në garë apo influencohen prej gjuhës dhe interesave të prirjeve kaba të masmedias. Gazetarët e kulturës duhet të refuzojnë problemet që sillen prej medies së madhe dhe, në vend të tyre, të insistojnë të merren me familjarizimin me shqetësimet e posaçme. Ndonjëherë, gjuha e medies së madhe na josh edhe ne; ndonjëherë tabloidi tërheq edhe vëmendjen tonë, dhe kjo jo se gjithnjë nuk pëlqehet. Më tej, gazetat kulturore nuk duhet të ndjekin problemet që mbulohen prej TV-ve apo gazetave të mëdha, që kanë synim audiencë të gjerë. Fatkeqësisht, është ekzaktësisht ky itinerari që kemi qenë detyruar të ndjekim vjetëve të mbramë, veçanërisht në disa prej periodikëve më përfaqësues në kulturë. Duhet tërhequr vëmendja e lexuesit, le të investigohet problemi, çështjet ndiqen e zmadhohen prej medies së madhe. Tërhiqet interesimi, provizorisht, por, më tej mund të ndodh si në mediet e mëdha. E çfarë mbetet të pëlqej, kur sapo hap gazetat e kulturës shoh të njëjtin lajm që e gjej edhe tjetërkund?!
Një tjetër shqetësim në lidhje me gazetat e kulturës: ato janë aq shumë nën ndikimin e botës Anglo-Saksone. Periodikët e gazetat kulturore duhet të komunikojnë më shumë me kulturat e tjera, kulturat e afërta, fqinje, me kulturat me të cilat ato kanë rrënjë të përbashkëta apo që kanë të bëjnë. Ato duhet të përballen me tendencat e përgjithshme të kulturës si industri; duhet të piketojnë udhë të tjera, ndryshe prej alternativës hegjemone të kulturës anglo-saksone. Po këmbejmë bisedë në lidhje me "fqinjësinë", një koncept që për Turqinë duhet të përfshijë Komunitetin Europian. Megjithëse ende nuk jemi bërë fqinj me të drejta të plota me EU. Aq më tepër kur i vetmi vend prej këtij komuniteti në kufi me ne është Greqia, me të cilin kemi marrëdhënie racionale. Po i përmirësojmë ato, por ende nuk mund të pohojmë se kemi marrëdhënie të mira me fqinjët. Përkundrazi, ndodhemi në një gjendje konstante konflikti me ta. Ndokush mund të shprehet se po i rregullojmë marrëdhëniet me fqinjët tanë europianë thjesht sa për të hyrë në EU. 
"Fqinjësia e mirë" zakonisht vështrohet si bërje fondamentalisht mirë e diçkaje esenciale. Ndaj dhe në këtë takim duhet të lutemi e admirojmë, dhe ti gëzohemi fqinjësisë si sjellje e tillë. Duke vepruar kështu, bëhemi më korrektë. Për paqen botërore, fqinjësia është një koncept i rëndësishëm dhe fqinjësia e mirë është nevojë. Sidoqoftë, pëlqej të vazhdoj të kërkoj një koncept të qartë të fqinjësisë së mirë, koncept që është i konsakruar në kulturën tonë dhe ka kaluar nëpërmjet proverbave dhe thënieve të mençura. 
Po, Turqia ska nevojë të shkojë mirë me fqinjët e vet. 
Por, në kontekstin kulturor, unë mbetem në hall me fqinjësinë. Kam disa probleme me fqinjësinë, siç jam i sigurt se keni edhe ju të tjerët. Sipas meje, të jetuarit në një qytet modern esencialisht nënkupton të qenit i lirë prej presionit që buron prej fqinjëve. Fqinji është një person që mirë është ta duash, dhe i cili, nëse nuk arrijmë të na dojë, informon për ne, pëshpërit tek polici për ne, na denoncon për dështimet dhe sjelljet tona. Shprehja me dominante në kulturën tonë, ajo që çdokush duhet të shkojë mirë me fqinjët e tij, ka të bëjë më shumë me përshtatjen ndaj fqinjit (ta kemi mirë me fqinjin, që ai të mos na denoncojë!). Kjo trysni na detyron të mendojmë se ka diçka shumë të ndjeshme për tu ndryshuar. 
Moderniteti, ose thirrja për të ikur prej provincializmit, për disa nivele, përfaqëson një dëshirë për tju shmangur fqinjit, për ti shpëtuar ndërhyrjes dhe syrit vëzhgues të komunitetit. 
Në marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare e gjej fqinjësinë në tjetër koncept, të cilin edhe e vlerësoj. Mendoj se Turqia duhet të shkojë mirë me fqinjët e saj. Por, ata prej nesh që jetojnë në qytete të mëdha duhet të jenë të lumtur, në kontrast me banorët e qyteteve të vegjël, pasi ne jemi të lirë prej fqinjëve. Natyrisht, ndonjëherë ne trokasim në derën e fqinjit kur i kemi dhënë fund kafesë në shtëpinë tonë dhe ju kërkojmë atyre të na japin ca borxh. Sado gjë e këndshme është kjo, do të thotë edhe se ne hapim derën për të verifikuar mekanizmin e shoqërisë.
Në Turqi, ekziston thënia se fqinji di se çfarë ndjen fqinji. Ne mendojmë për një fqinj si për dikë që gjithnjë mban edhe një rezervë, dikë që mbikëqyrë dhe që raporton tjetërkund çdo gjë të tepërt që ai vëren, që e mban shënim në një fletorkë dhe që e ruan atje për ta përdorur pikërisht në një moment të keq. Mbajta vëth në vesh e këtyre ishte bërë zakon në shoqërinë otomane ku shteti e ofronte si detyrë zbulimin e krimit ndaj komunitetit, kur përfaqësuesi i autoritetit shtetëror nuk infiltronte dot brenda këtij komuniteti, gjë që ne e njohim prej kulturës Perëndimore; ku ekziston një kulturë në të cilën gjithsecili është një informator dhe polic; ku komunitetet ishin transformuar prej shoqërisë Otomane  e cila ia atribuonte këtë sistemit popullor (millet system-në origjinal)  brenda mjedisit ku secili kallëzonte tjetrin. 
Ja prej nga vjen koncepti i fqinjësisë, një koncept që e vlerësojmë ngrohtësisht edhe sot. Ne turqit e kremtojmë kuptimin e fqinjësisë së mirë, dhe bëjmë çmund për të pasur këtë lloj fqinjësie. Sidoqoftë, është e rëndësishme të shënojmë se për shkak të shoqërisë publike, kjo nënkupton edhe të shkuarit mirë me shtetin, policinë dhe me ushtrinë. Për shkak të fqinjëve, për shkak të merakut përballë pyetjes Çfarë do të thoshin fqinjët?, secili prej nesh ruan mendime të përkundërta, rezervat e kundërshtimet ndaj të tjerëve.
Le ti duam pra fqinjët tanë, të duam Greqinë, Iranin, Sirinë. Le të hyjmë në EU dhe të jetojmë në paqe. Por të mos braktisim mendimet tona, identitetin tonë, personalitetin tonë vetëm e vetëm sepse jemi të shqetësuar se kush e di se çthonë fqinjët tanë, vetëm e vetëm pse na duhet të shkojmë mirë me fqinjët tanë!
Gazetat kulturore në thelb i adresohen njerëzve më të emancipuar e më të përparuar në një shoqëri, atyre me nivelin më të lartë të arsimimit dhe të mirëqenies. Kultura e fqinjësisë, nga ana tjetër, është një koncept që i shërben nevojës së njerëzve që nuk mund të mbijetojnë të vetmuar në një qytet modern, të cilët kanë nevojë për moralin, për kulturën dhe religjionin e tyre, por edhe për religjionin e fqinjëve të vetë, për tu përshtatur në mjedisin modern qytetar atje. Pa asnjë dyshim, do të bimë në ujdi me fqinjët tanë, por le të mos sakrifikojmë përsëri mendimet tona, idetë tona të ndryshme prej të tyret. Kur prindërit tanë grindeshin brenda shtëpisë, ata ishin në një mendje për të bërë kujdes shshshët, shshshët, kush e di se çdo mendojnë fqinjët, dhe frika nga fqinjët na bënte të humbnim idetë tona dhe na shtynte të mendonim njëlloj si tërë të tjerët. Që të kthehemi atje ku u nisëm, ajo që presim nga gazetat kulturore është të mos na prijnë neve të mendojmë në konformizëm me të tjerët. 
Shpresoj që kjo konferencë, ashtu si edhe marrëveshja për mundësinë e hyrjes së Turqisë në Komunitetin Europian, të procedojë në këto linja. Secili prej nesh duhet të mendoj sadopak ndryshëm; nuk ka përse të ngjajmë me njeri tjetrin; duhet të ndjejmë kënaqësi në diferencat me fqinjët tanë, jo në ngjashmëritë me ta. Fqinjët tanë nuk duhet ta kenë problem diferencën tonë. Kjo është bota të cilën dëshirojmë. Dhe kjo është arsyeja përse koncepti i fqinjësisë është kredoja e këtij takimi: sepse ne duam të jetojmë në një botë diverse, jo konformiste.

*Përktheu: Faruk MYRTAJ*

-----------------------------------------
*Orhan Pamuk e mbajti këtë ligjëratë në hapje të Takimit të 18-të Europian të Gazetave Kulturore, në Stamboll, 4 deri 7 Nëntor, 2005

----------

